# Damsel bully



## K.A.C (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a domino damsel that becomes a bully to my new fish. Even before my new fish, he kept bullying my clown and my other damsels. He grew quite big from the first time I bought him. He kept chasing my other domino damsel. I thought they were playing, but my father said he's being a bully. Now I put him into a floating breeding tank just for isolation purposes. He was nice to his playmates before he became a bully. Is there any reason why my damsel is being that way? I thought he just showing off his size since he grew faster than my clowns.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

K.A.C said:


> I have a domino damsel that becomes a bully to my new fish. Even before my new fish, he kept bullying my clown and my other damsels. He grew quite big from the first time I bought him. He kept chasing my other domino damsel. I thought they were playing, but my father said he's being a bully. Now I put him into a floating breeding tank just for isolation purposes. He was nice to his playmates before he became a bully. Is there any reason why my damsel is being that way? I thought he just showing off his size since he grew faster than my clowns.


Domino Damselfish are very territorial as they mature. This can be said for many damsel species. They are less aggressive in much larger aquariums.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a very common problem with many damsels. Do you know anyone with a semi-aggressive tank that he can go live in?


----------



## K.A.C (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope =\. So do you think I should sell him or give him away?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling it would be your best course of action in my opinion.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah... How big is your tank? In a very large tank rearranging the aquascaping *might* help (slim chance) but in a smaller tank he's not likely to get better behaved over time  Sorry, if it were me I would sell him or give him away.

It's a shame baby damsels are so popular, they are cute at that size but many of them grow into jerks, you're not the only aquarist to have this trouble.


----------



## K.A.C (Jan 8, 2011)

My tank is 130 gallons. but i only have a few rocks so I cant really rearrange much. Damsels are cute. I never thought they would develop a mean attitude when they grow up.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can always throw him in the sump/refuge if u got one.
That's my jail cell.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

All damsels are bullys....thats why I tell people when stocking a tank to always do research before buying..... the only safe damsels I would put into a reef tank or community tank is the allen's damsel and ofcourse clownfish....

I would give the fish away, not worth the hassel of selling it for $5 and the best is to donate it to a fish store... 

Not saying you're a noob but a little friendly advice is if you see a fish you like put it on hold and google compatibility and care before buying it. When I first started the hobby 8 years ago I would buy any fish that looked nice stick them in my reef, I soon learned that 1 aggressive fish can soon take out all other fish in the tank.....
I use to carry a book with me on saltwaterfishes to the stores to look up any fish that they sold. After reading the book over several times and memorizing every fishes behavior compatibility and feeding I am a virtual walking encyclopedia for saltwater fishes.....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually there are several Damselfish that are not aggressive. The worst tend to be the most commonly imported, 3 stripe, 4 stripe, Domino and Seargent Major.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Actually there are several Damselfish that are not aggressive. The worst tend to be the most commonly imported, 3 stripe, 4 stripe, Domino and Seargent Major.


some of the other common damsel fish imported that are agressive are...Fiji Blue Devil Damselfish, Blue Velvet Damselfish, Blue Damselfish, Yellowtail Damselfish


----------

